# Cotton Candy Twist



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

This is Cotton Candy Twist made in a Wilton silicone mold 













Thanks for looking .


----------



## Rosey (Aug 7, 2009)

very nice swirl! I love it!

And i love the mold!


----------



## Deda (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the colors!  I haven't found a Cotton Candy that doesn't brown, what did you use?  Yours looks so pretty!


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow Kitn, those are beautiful. 

Or, as my grandchildren would say...."_that's purty Spongebob_"  (done in my very best Patrick voice.)


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 7, 2009)

SO pretty. used same mold couple days ago and my batch was awful. Thicked too much new lard recipe and it has a few air pockets. Glad yours turned out so nice. 

Love the shades in your flowers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## LJA (Aug 7, 2009)

kitn, that is GORGEOUS!!!!!  Seriously one of the prettiest soaps I've seen!  Nice job!!!!  The molds give it a 60's feel.  Too cool!


----------



## heyjude (Aug 7, 2009)

Really  8)  swirl and a cute shape!!!   

Jude


----------



## heartsong (Aug 7, 2009)

*x*

  pretty, pretty, kitn!   

love the fun colors!


----------



## twilightluver (Aug 7, 2009)

is this M&P??? I love it... I bought Cotton Candy Twist from WSP and i LOVE theirs!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Love the colors!  I haven't found a Cotton Candy that doesn't brown, what did you use?  Yours looks so pretty!



 Thanks everyone  It is CP .

It is WSP  Cotton Candy Twist .


----------



## Godiva (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the colors, shapes and swirls!


----------



## SimplyE (Aug 7, 2009)

SWEET!!!  Those are beautiful!  I have that mold too!  Haven't used it yet, though.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wacky doo!Garooovy soap there kitn    Strangebrew by Cream as it's themesong..these could be used in the next Austin Powers movie,surely? 8)

ETA: I just can't get over em.Waay cool soapies!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> Wacky doo!Garooovy soap there kitn    Strangebrew by Cream as it's themesong..these could be used in the next Austin Powers movie,surely? 8)
> 
> ETA: I just can't get over em.Waay cool soapies!



LOL I really did  LOL when I read this . Yes I believe you are too right ,yah baby yah  .  I have Mr.Powers  on speedial and hope to  be chatting with him shortly , I'm on hold he is looking for his mojo , again! . :wink:  I think I might  have to name the soap Saopadelic . It does have soapability .I like that , thanks much  8) 

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 8, 2009)

Kitn those are fab-youl-us swirlies, very groovy!


----------



## Dixie (Aug 8, 2009)

Love it kitn. Wish I could smell it


----------



## Sibi (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh so pretty!!!!!


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 9, 2009)

nice job, with soap and with naming it!  8)


----------



## llineb (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

btw i love the cat by your name!
lara


----------



## MsBien (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful swirls!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone .My kitten is courtesy of Tabitha .I like him too


----------



## Milla (Aug 12, 2009)

Wicked cool!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Cotton Candy Soap*

That soap definately reminds me of cotton candy.  MMMMmm.  Great job with the  mold too.   Did the bar turn browner?

craftgirl08


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Very _grooooovy_ soapies Kitn....love the Soapadelic name idea too!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Cotton Candy Soap*



			
				craftgirl08 said:
			
		

> That soap definately reminds me of cotton candy.  MMMMmm.  Great job with the  mold too.   Did the bar turn browner?
> 
> craftgirl08



Not yet but it might . I have some vanilla stabilizer now and will try it again , these bars will make great shreds or embeds.


Kitn


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my, how beautiful. Very nice.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow!    that looks awesome!


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! I'd sure buy that soap! It's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

